# Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt?



## ScroggDog (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for CIS Fuel Distributor repair parts (gaskets, o-rings, rebuild kit)? How about for CPR components?
Thanks Much


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (ScroggDog)*

forget it. Nothing available. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (ScroggDog)*

Well I don't know about parts, but this place here rebuilds them:
http://www.jaytanindustriesinc.com/index.aspx
You might as well call them and ask if they can point you in the right direction.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flogger (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (ScroggDog)*

closest I can come up with...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...AX:IT


----------



## NA 8v for life (Apr 11, 2007)

The general consensus is dont rebuild, buy a new/different one.


----------



## eightwaysanta (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (NA 8v for life)*

you can take it apart and clean it, if the plunger is sticking etc.


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (ScroggDog)*

i have read that each one is laser cut by bosch so you cant ever change out the piston/plunger to another unit they will leak like a sieve if you do never done it myself but is what ive read also the seals are no longer available


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (rabbitinfife)*

so what would be the part number for the non lambda ( no o2) fuel dixxy


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (ScroggDog)*

i have also read that bosch said these fuel distrubutors were supposed to be trouble free for 500k


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: Can CIS Fuel Distributor be Rebuilt? (rabbitinfife)*

I believe Giles at Performance Diesel Injection in Markham Ontario can do it. 
905-940-2266


----------



## starman123 (Jun 28, 2013)

*starman123*

What ever you do don't go with Jantan industries inc !! I sent them my fuel distributor, they took hundreds out of my account and I never got my fuel distributor back and there's nothing I can do except go to California and sue them which would be very expensive thing to do.


----------



## yellowjacket500 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tried rebuilding mine, didn't work out... It sealed fine but no fuel on cyl 3. Just my 2 cents


----------

